# garage door opening?



## Old North

Anyone know offhand the rough opening for a typical 9' x 7' garage door opening?


----------



## mics_54

Finished opening is the same size as the door. So the rough opening depends on how you are going to finish the opening. If you are finishing the opening with 2x8 then the rough opening is 3 inches wider and 1 1/2 inches higher than the door or 9'-3" x 7'-1 1/2" etc etc. The weather trim then is positioned against the door on thefinished opening.


----------



## Warren

Rough opening is generally 3" wider than finish door (if using 2x material) or 1 1/2" wider (if using 3/4 material)
Height works the same way. Doesn't hurt if the opening ends up slightly less on the finish.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Yup, 9x7. Pad as you wish.


----------



## samccard

Normally 3" on width 1 1/2" on height. This might help:

http://www.clopaydoor.com/Garage-Door-Fundamentals.aspx


----------



## katoman

WOW ! Everyone got it right and everyone agreed. Is this a first ? :whistling


----------



## Joasis

I always frame them exact, and use 3/4 to trim with. Works everytime.


----------



## Old North

thanks guys that answers that!


----------



## JohnFRWhipple

*I think there is more to that.*

You need to cover the ends of the garage door a little.

If you have a 9' wide door that is 7' tall (just so happens to be the exact size I just installed) you want your finished opening to be something like 9' - 2" so you cover one inch of the door side to side. Do the same on the top.

When the boys show up to install the door they need to build off the finished opening and if the door is excatly the size of the rough opening the panels are going to be not supported.

If you are using a weather sill you might only overlap the door by 1/4" or 1/2".

I was told to frame the rough opening the same size as the door. The the finished stock 3/4" or 1 1/2" is the amount that over laps. It looked a little heavy so I framed it so my finished opening was 2" shorter than 9' and height was 1" shorter than 7'.


Good Luck


----------



## A W Smith

yes your masonry should be three inches wider than your door to accept the 2x10 jamb. On the interior edge of the Jamb go 2X4 or 2X6 caps to accept the track and head hardware. I use 2X10 jamb material because it ends up flush on the interior of 8 inch block and projects 1 3/8" to 1 7/8" (depending on parge thickness if any) beyond the sheathing and foundation on the exterior.

3" on width 1 1/2" on height.


----------



## A W Smith

JohnFRWhipple said:


> You need to cover the ends of the garage door a little.


That's what the garage door stop is for.


----------



## jeffatsquan

That's right A W SMITH it all starts with getting the MO correct it reads like you produce a nice looking opening well thought out and planed.

We don't build on block much so the OHD openings need to be planed in the foundation work. When we have multiple openings I like to not have the bump ups in-between and instead we use granite curbing it looks really nice


----------



## ampman

on my shop i'am going to have 10x12 roll up doors installed would the r/o be 10x12


----------

